# ВСД или проблемы с сосудами?



## Vladimir Grachev (21 Июл 2015)

Добрый день!
Наткнулся на этот форум при поиске в интернете ответов по своему состоянию.
Думал как описать свою историю и решил что лучше хронологически.
Дата рождения 25.10.1987г. В детстве (6 лет) ставили диагноз сколиоз какой-то S. Потом до 16 лет занимался хореографией и проблем со спиной не имел, сколиоз отступил. 
С 2008г. по октябрь 2014г. занимался в тренажерном зале (жимы тяги но без фанатизма), работа сидячая, телосложение худощавое, эктоморф, грудная клетка узкая.
В октябре 2014г. произошел ряд вещей, не знаю связанных друг с другом или нет:
1) жал штангу лежа и в момент усилия почувствовал боль в спине, в грудном отделе между лопатками.
2) заметил вдоль линии под левой грудью ряд сосудистых звездочек. При этом манипуляции левой рукой в определенных положениях вызывали легкую боль именно под левой грудью (повороты корпуса, когда левой рукой приходилось давить на что то вниз). 
3) Так же в этом месяце были сильные стрессы и недосып. 

К концу октября я сидел работал за компом и почувствовал нехватку воздуха и как буд то сердце остановилось, спазм в груди, перед глазами мушки и стук сердца в ушах, все было как в тумане, паника, страх смерти. Я дошел до медпункта, там смеряли АД, пульс: 160 на 110 пульс 170, всего колотило, сняли экг все норм. Вызвали скорую, увезли сказал с сердцем все ок, у тебя был экстрасистол и паническая атака, дали Грандексин и отправили домой. Дома я отходил неделю: слабость, тремор, повторные вызовы скорой из за спазмов в груди и высокого ад. 

Для меня как для здорового человека это был шок, я немного оклемался и сразу побежал обследоваться к кардиологам.
Собственно холтер, экг, узи сердца, и эфи через пищевод. Итог все ок, гормоны и прочие анализы ок: ВСД по кардинальному типу. Сказали лечи нервы и прописали магнеБ6, адаптол и беллатоминал.
Толком отошел я от той ситуации только через месяц. Начал ходить на йогу и плавать вместо тренажерки.

Но бесследно все это не прошло, у меня с того момента и до сих пор следующие симптомы:
1) боль в позвоночнике между лопатками при пальпации и попытках выпрямиться (на рентгене все ок, без изменений), и левая мышца вдоль позвоночника припухшая. (Всегда)
2) боль в шее при пальпации некоторых позвонков и при её разминке (всегда)
3) тянущие ощущения в левой груди и под ней, все те же симптомы с манипуляцией рукой, такое ощущение что мышцы свело и не отпускает пол года. (всегда)
4) тянущие неприятные ощущения ниже грудины, иногда прострелы. (Периодически)
5) болезненные нижние ребра слева, мечевидный отросток и вся грудина спереди где ребра крепятся (при пальпации).
6) иногда состояние как буд то не хватает воздуха на вдохе. Само начинается само проходит.
6) скачки АД до 150/100, пульс покоя 80-90, меньше только после пробуждения.
7) слабость, утомляемость, голова при нахождении под прямым солнцем в жару через 5секунд уже тяжелая и дурная... (Естественно я это не практикую, но иногда надо квартал пешком пройти, а кепку забыл). Раньше такого не было, до первого приступа.
8) нижние левые ребра со спины массировать это мука, ощущение что задыхаешься, поэтому прекратил массажи, думал йогой растянуть.

Вчера сделал допплер узи шеи и основания черепа видимо, сказали левая позвоночная артерия на треть сужена с рождения. Но до того случая ведь было все норм, ни слабости ни головокружения...

Я вот что подумал, мог ли быть какой-нибудь спазм мышц груди-плечевого пояса, который пережал левую позвоночную артерию? А спазм в свою очередь из за зажатия нерва в грудном отделе позвоночника? Может спазм держаться пол года? 

Короче врачи разводят руками и говорят ешь транквилизаторы, а я чувствую что проблема носит органический характер в позвоночнике и мышечном каркасе. Да, безусловно есть и нервы в этой истории, но уже как следствие моей лабильности в ответ на непонятное для меня состояние организма.

Вообщем написал много и сумбурно, готов пояснять отвечать и обследоваться дальше, но так дальше жить на транквилизаторах это ужас.


----------



## линуксоид (21 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте.
1) Либо что то не полностью договариваете ,либо выкладываете не полностью.ВСД по кардиальному (гиперкинетическому ?) типу ,не полный диагноз имхо.Гипертония (АД диастилическое стойко? 100 ) и далее по тексту из того что Вы говорите еще куча всего .
2)


Vladimir Grachev написал(а):


> Собственно холтер, экг, узи сердца, и эфи через пищевод. Итог все ок, гормоны и прочие анализы ок


 а можно глянуть своими глазами.Поверьте ,бывали преценденты.
3)АД нижнее ,(диастолическое ) стойко держится около 100 или нет?.
ПыСы из вышесказанного можно сделать единственный вывод имхо --- Вы системно не обследовались ,диагноз не поставлен ,лечение для отмашки....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Июл 2015)

Невролог консультировал? Рентгенографию шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника проходили?


----------



## линуксоид (21 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Невролог консультировал? Рентгенографию шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника проходили?


как по мне нужен ПОЛНЫЙ диагноз .А для этого нужен терапевт ,нефролог ,эндокринолог ,кардиолог и невролог .Это для начала .+ скрининговые обследования.Это для начала .Диагнозы так и ставятся . Все остальное от лукавого.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Июл 2015)

Пройдите курс массажа у нормального массажиста. Часть Ваших симптомов уйдет.


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (22 Июл 2015)

Спасибо за ваши комментарии!
Согласен, что обследования я прошел скудные, см.вложенные файлы.
Невролог меня отправил на рентген грудного отдела, я его сделал, все в норме, никаких отклонений, хотя при пальпации пару позвонков и мышцы рядом с ними болезненные... Не знаю как загрузить снимки рентгена.
Дальше по плану рентген шейного отдела, но состояние не позволяет пока дойти до больницы, слабость нехватка воздуха тревожность, болит при пальпации грудина и нижние ребра и спазмирована вся левая часть торса, даже левая грудная мышца визуально заметно выше чем правая.
АД 120/95, 130/100, сейчас все околого этого держится (без препаратов кроме адаптола).
Я обращаюсь к вам как раз чтобы вы указали путь, какие обследования сделать и к какому врачу с ними идти...
Сейчас поехал к мануальному терапевту по куче рекомендаций, вернусь отпишусь.
Спасибо всем!


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (22 Июл 2015)

Вернулся от мануального терапевта, заодно по пути забрал сегодняшнюю выписку из дневного стационара кардиологии + результаты дуплекса шейных сосудов (см.файлы).
Мануальный сказал (и продемонстрировал на мне же), что весь мышечный каркас плечевого пояса и грудной клетки забит (вроде правильно мышечные блоки называется) в т.ч. мышцы шеи, лестничные там всякие.
И что на первый взгляд третий и четвертый позвонки шеи близко слишком, возможно зажатие, шею только слегка пощупала потянула и сказала в следующий раз с КТ шеи придти, без него ничего серьезного не будет с ней делать. И что типа все проблемы с повышенным АД, пульсом и тревожными расстройствами от этих позвонков и спазма мышц грудной клетки.
После массажа в голове стало намного яснее, дышать легче, и в шее стало легче, давление нормализовалось.
Уверен, что эффект не только от того что я себя успокоил посещением мануальщика.
Ну ближайшие пару дней покажут дальнейшее состояние.
Напрягает немного, что в левой позвоночной артерии скорость 26 смсек, а в правой 50 смсек при норме 30.
До этого случая голова у меня никогда не болела.
Завтра иду на КТ шеи, посмотрим что там и как.


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (23 Июл 2015)

забыл файлы приложить
результаты УЗИ сосудов и выписка очередная


----------



## линуксоид (23 Июл 2015)

Ваш доктор ,тот кокторый вел Вас ,внимательно читал анализы???
1)Hb 178 !! когда получают такой результат то 
а) пересдают кровь 
б) разворачивают  гематокрит ! , делают кровь с формулой  +белок крови 
При таком уровне гемоглобина физическая активность противопоказана до уточнения диагноза 
+кардиомагнил по 1т раз в сутки + пить жидкость 
2) холестерин 5,8 приналичии ангиопатии сетчатки глаза + нарушении скорости кровотока по мозговым артериям 
а) триплекс мозговых сосудов 
б) липидограмма крови!! в индексом атерогенности 
в) консультация кардиолога (терапевта)на предмет назначения статинов + диетолог(антиатерогенная диета) .
Ваши доктора Вами не занимаются.Скорее всего и обследовали так же как результаты изучали.....


Vladimir Grachev написал(а):


> Короче врачи разводят руками и говорят ешь транквилизаторы, а я чувствую что проблема носит органический характер в позвоночнике и мышечном каркасе. Да, безусловно есть и нервы в этой истории, но уже как следствие моей лабильности в ответ на непонятное для меня состояние организма.


посоветуйте докторам не разводить руками а внимательно читать то что дает лаборатория .Будет полезней имхо искать правду - матушку .Разводить руками можно и без врачебного диплома . Совет есть транквилизаторы  искрене порадовал .Вы им посоветуйте научиться читать и одевать очки когда приходят результаты лаборатории.Ангиопатия сетчатки тоже врожденная?))кто сморозил что  сужение левой мозговой артерии у Вас врожденной этиологии?Они в роддоме проводили доплер -дуплекс ?))))))))))))))))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2015)

Совершенно непонятно назначение мануальным терапевтом КТ ШОП. Что хочет увидеть? МРТ гораздо информативней. Хотя показаний особых нет ни для КТ, ни для МРТ. А вот рентгенография ШОП с функциональными пробами желательна.


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (23 Июл 2015)

Анализ крови пол года назад и сегодняшнее КТ во вложении. Сам снимок как не фоткал - детали не видны, набор мелких картинок. Заеду в фотосалон пусть отсканируют как-нибудь, покажу вам.
Ссылка на форуме как оцифровать такие снимки ведет на страницу с ошибкой(
Гемоглобин и тогда был 173! Минимум 4 кардиолога этот результат видели...я даже и не знаю что думать, но пить начал больше, хочу до 3л. в день дойти.
*линуксоид*, ваши советы обязательно выполню и отпишусь.


----------



## линуксоид (23 Июл 2015)

Vladimir Grachev написал(а):


> но пить начал больше, хочу до 3л. в день дойти.


Без энтузиазма пожалуста.Просто по возможности пейте больше жидкости ,но утонуть не нужно.Причину такого гематокрита устранить нужно однозначно.До этого момента пить кардиомагнил ,не принимать в12!! (даже в вариантах).Но это пол проблемы.Необходимо выполнить липидограмму.


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (30 Июл 2015)

*линуксоид*, добрый день!
Был у невролога, отправили делать следующие анализы:
Во вложении анализ крови, ЭЭГ, МРТ гипофиза, УЗИ щитовидки и почек.
Состояние стабилизировалось (чувствую массаж и успокоительные помогли), невралгия межреберная сходит на нет, дышится легче, кризов нет, но давление все равно редко бывает 140/100 пульс 100, но без панических состояний, я его не чувствую, узнаю потому что контролирую его.
Может в пульсе и АД ренин виноват? Что с ним делать тогда...

      

*линуксоид*, еще конечно холестерин волнует и гемоглобин.


----------



## линуксоид (30 Июл 2015)

Vladimir Grachev написал(а):


> *линуксоид*, добрый день!
> Был у невролога, отправили делать следующие анализы:
> Во вложении анализ крови, ЭЭГ, МРТ гипофиза, УЗИ щитовидки и почек.
> Состояние стабилизировалось (чувствую массаж и успокоительные помогли), невралгия межреберная сходит на нет, дышится легче, кризов нет, но давление все равно редко бывает 140/100 пульс 100, но без панических состояний, я его не чувствую, узнаю потому что контролирую его.
> ...


На сколько я понимаю из того что Вы выложили вам необходимо
1)УЗО обеих надпочечников !! +почек  на предмет выявления гиперальдостеронизма .Причина высокого АД в Вашем случае -- высокий уровень активности ренин-ангиотензиновой системы .Срочто нужно обследоваться у нефролога + эндокриногога
2) Нужен вирусолог + обследоваться у него на предмет инфицирования вирусом Эпштейн -Бара ( пробы повторять по схеме)
3) У вас начальный уровень атеросклероза .Уже надо пить статины(но с учетом функциональных проб печени).Наличие атеросклероза 100% подтверждено лабораторно.Противоатерогенная диета .Консультация диетолога .У Вас повышен уровень атерогенности!! 
ПО ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ кардиолога.
Начинайте по списку и очередности что я написал.Детально по каждой проблеме общайтесь с профильными специалистами. Не затягивайте.


----------



## Vladimir Grachev (30 Июл 2015)

*линуксоид*, что такое УЗО? Это не то же самое что УЗИ? УЗИ я приложил, там смотрели надпочечники и почки. Или я что-то не понимаю?
По поводу атеросклероза... в 27 лет?(
Завтра переговорю с кардиологом по поводу атеросклероза.


----------

